# Skimmer und Frösche



## allegra (18. Apr. 2010)

Hallo, liebe Teichfreunde,
mich beschäftigt die Info eines Schwimmteichbesitzers. Vielleicht ist das ja für andere hier auch ein Thema.
Mein neuer Teich hat einen Randskimmer und eine Pumpe, genau wie der einer uns bekannten Familie. Die wiederum haben mit Unmengen von Fröschen (ich hab sie gesehen, so kleine niedliche grüne, die auf allen Blattterassen saßen) im Skimmer und in den Schläuchen Probleme gehabt und mussten dann wohl einen Filter einbauen.

Kann ich den Abfluss aus dem Skimmer raus in den Saugschlauch nicht mit einem Tierschutzgitterchen versehen? Dann müssten doch die __ Frösche im Skimmer bleiben . Da kann ich sie dann rausholen und wieder in den Teich setzen.

sonnige Sonntagsgrüße
Allegra /Erdmuthe


----------



## Digicat (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Skimmer und  Frösche*

Servus Erdmuthe

Handelt es sich um so ein Modell

Da ist doch ein Sieb integriert  oder ist das so grob, daß die Froscherln durchrutschen 

Hmm ... kannst da eine Gardine/Vorhang oder eine alte Strumpfhose drüber stülpen ...


----------



## allegra (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Skimmer und  Frösche*

Hallo, ja, so ähnlich...klar ist da sowas wie ein Einsatz mit schmalen Schlitzen drin...ich hoffe, dass das reicht.
Viele Grüße
Erdmuthe - die gelesen hat, dass hier die meisten, die was zu Fröschen gepostet haben, keine Probleme hatten


----------



## allegra (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Skimmer und  Frösche*

Sorry - eigenes Bild vom Skimmer


----------



## Annett (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Skimmer und  Frösche*

Hallo Erdmuthe.

Ich kenne dieses Modell leider nicht, jedoch haben bei anderen Skimmern teils die feinmaschigen, schwarzen Pflanzkörbe für Wasserpflanzen als Einsatz gepasst.
Evtl. ist das eine Idee?
Im Baumarkt oder Zoofachgeschäft solltest Du so etwas finden können.


----------



## allegra (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Skimmer und  Frösche*

Super Idee, danke Annett - so einen habe ich hier nach liegen - ich probiere es später gleich einmal.

LG
Erdmuthe


----------

